# Singapore Airlines 777 Engine Eats Baggage Container



## PRR 60 (Dec 23, 2013)

In browsing around at Airliners.net with the BA 747 incident at JNB, I found this recent gem. A Singapore Airlines 777, taxing up to the gate at Singapore Changi Airport, got a tad too close to an empty baggage container, and the port RR Trent 800 ate that baby whole. That is about a $15 million dollar boo boo. The incident occurred last Thursday (12/18).

An amazing video of the giant gulp is HERE (incorrectly ID's the aircraft as a 787). The flight was SQ421 from Mumbai.


----------



## brent wuellner (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok I am confused, and what does this have to do with Amtrak; most of us are seasoned travelers and are here for Amtrak events.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 23, 2013)

That's the reason it was placed in the "Non-Rail Transportation" forum. AU has other discussions, not only about Amtrak, and has other sub-forums.


----------



## jis (Dec 23, 2013)

Fortunately it was just a baggage cart and not something a bit more, shall we say, alive. Those engines have amazing suction, specially those big suckers on the 777s.


----------



## afigg (Dec 23, 2013)

jis said:


> Fortunately it was just a baggage cart and not something a bit more, shall we say, alive. Those engines have amazing suction, specially those big suckers on the 777s.


Yes, there is a rather large volume of air getting sucked through those engines. Really have to be careful if you work around jet aircraft or what gets left on the tarmac. From the fuzzy video, the engine was probably not badly damaged, likely mostly just the front fan stage blades would have to be checked and some replaced.


----------



## pennyk (Dec 23, 2013)

brent wuellner said:


> Ok I am confused, and what does this have to do with Amtrak; most of us are seasoned travelers and are here for Amtrak events.


This forum is specifically for non-rail transportation. Although a lot of us only travel by Amtrak, many AU members travel by other modes of transportation and this is the appropriate place to discuss the other modes.


----------



## Blackwolf (Dec 23, 2013)

I would _*LOVE*_ to hear the Cockpit Voice Recorder audio of this incident. I get visions of a very low-key and quiet cockpit following a successful routine flight, suddenly interrupted with about 5 separate alarms and associated warning lights blaring all at once. Not to mention the sounds from that port turbine having a very LARGE case of the munchies!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 23, 2013)

At least it wasn't a person!


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 23, 2013)

Do a google image search for [engine cargo container]. There's a DL and a JL.


----------



## saxman (Dec 25, 2013)

While some of the fault may rest with the ground crew, the pilots taxiing the aircraft should have definitely seen that as the carts were in the "clear" zone. Not sure how it is in Singapore, but when parking the aircraft at the gate, those red and white stripes outlining the aircraft and wings are suppose to be clear of any equipment.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 26, 2013)

saxman said:


> While some of the fault may rest with the ground crew, the pilots taxiing the aircraft should have definitely seen that as the carts were in the "clear" zone. Not sure how it is in Singapore, but when parking the aircraft at the gate, those red and white stripes outlining the aircraft and wings are suppose to be clear of any equipment.


 SIN has the usual markings for ground equipment safety zones and the 777 forms the bulk of SQ's fleet. The likelihood of a previously undiscovered systemic issue involving the most common aircraft being operated by the national airline at their home base seems rather unlikely to me. That being said, how many wing walker arrivals can you buy for $15 million?


----------



## leemell (Dec 26, 2013)

RyanS said:


> At least it wasn't a person!



I was in SAC in the early 60's. In winter at a Northern base a ground crewman with a parka on and hood up (lousy visibility) was sucked into the number six engine of a B-52 while preparing for a training launch. The outcome was not so happy. ;-(


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 29, 2013)

For those travelers who have not yet visited Singapore's Changi Airport in person here is a little video that shows the actual airport as if it were a miniature model display...




...Pretty cool huh?


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 30, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> ...Pretty cool huh?


Absolutely! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice find Chris! Are you in SAS (Alamo Bowl is Tonight) or Globe Trotting? Happy New Year!!


----------



## leemell (Dec 30, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> For those travelers who have not yet visited Singapore's Changi Airport in person here is a little video that shows the actual airport as if it were a miniature model display...
> 
> ...Pretty cool huh?


Great video. How do they make these videos that "modelizes" them?


----------



## cirdan (Jan 15, 2014)

leemell said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > For those travelers who have not yet visited Singapore's Changi Airport in person here is a little video that shows the actual airport as if it were a miniature model display...
> ...


Depth of field. If you have an SLr camera you may have noticed that you can adjust f stops. The picture is always sharp for the thing you focus on, and all other things that are at that distance, but the depth of field tells you whether things that are closer or further away also get sharp. The bigger the f number, the more sharp the picture will be throughout. So you can either modify your camera to artificially force lower f stops (this is not as simple as it sounds but it can be done). Alternatively there is software that can do much the same thing.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2014)

This covers it in a lot more detail:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiltshift_photography

It's fun to play with sometimes.

Normal Picture:





Green Copper by Ryan Stavely, on Flickr

Software Effect:





Green Copper w/ Tilt Shift by Ryan Stavely, on Flickr


----------



## leemell (Jan 15, 2014)

cirdan said:


> leemell said:
> 
> 
> > Devil's Advocate said:
> ...


Thanks, I appreciate the answer. Learn something new everyday.


----------

